# small hard black seed looking things in stool



## Dan1025 (Aug 28, 2011)

So I had stool tests recently, one of which included checking for parasites and also I recently had a blood test checking for celiacs, all of these came back normal. Though I have noticed every time I have a BM there are small black hard poppy seed looking things on the toilet paper and in the stool. I know for a fact that it's not undigested food because it's in EVERY movement and I haven't eaten anything that has seeds or anything that looks like seeds. I thought at first it could be undigested food back when I first started noticing them but they've been there too long and I don't eat anything that looks like them for it to be undigested food. I have no idea what these could be. Would the GI doctor analyze these if I asked (even if I don't have another appointment till next month? Or could they even be analyzed? One thing I obviously think should be checked on these is if they're dried up and hardened blood. If not blood then at least they can rule out bleeding as the cause. I'm not sure what they could be though. They are very hard though, not soft. I collected a few in a specimen container and I am gonna see if I can get them analyzed if that's possible. I want to know what these things are.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You have been checked.....Stop looking....


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Blood in the digestive system can turn stool black especially if the bleeding is higher up. Blood mixed with our digestive juices tend to turn to a coffee ground substance. I would get your stool checked for occult blood. A sample in the container is not the right test. Occult blood test requires a few days of diet changes followed by three seperate smears of your stool on a card that is provided to you in the collection kit. I would get that tested to rule out any sort of GI bleed.


----------

